# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  [Glitch]Flying Sniper

## d3rrial

Neither the Glitch nor the Video were made by me. I merely am a lowly subscriber of Frankie and wanted to share his wisdom with you guys...

BATTLEFIELD 3 (BF3): FLYING SNIPERS! - YouTube

Have fun!

----------


## Richie33

Is this patch?

----------


## Freefall552

Haha nice idea. Does anyone know if it's still working with the current patch?

----------

